# Powells Malt Specs For Beersmith



## jimmyjack (17/1/06)

can anyone post the powells specs for beersmith, because i dont think their is a downloadable version.

Cheers, JJ


----------



## ozbrewer (17/1/06)

i dont think anyone can agree on the specs.....especially powels.........



also, try and post in the right block, this block is for bulk buys


----------



## jimmyjack (17/1/06)

ooops my bad, perhaps mods can change to appropriate forum.


cheers jj


----------



## Batz (17/1/06)

Specs emailed to you Jim

Cheers 
Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/1/06)

here you go malt specs
View attachment Powells_Malt_Specs.doc

but not in beersmith you will have to enter manually

cheers
Andrew


----------



## ozbrewer (17/1/06)

does anyone have the actuall figures for potentual extract for Pro mash???? i have assumed 1036 but i think even that is to high as my system gets 85% generaly , and at 1036 i only get 62% extract


----------



## jimmyjack (17/1/06)

Jeez, you guys are johnny on the spot tonight. Thanx for the fast responces.

Cheers, JJ


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/1/06)

ozbrewer said:


> does anyone have the actuall figures for potentual extract for Pro mash???? i have assumed 1036 but i think even that is to high as my system gets 85% generaly , and at 1036 i only get 62% extract
> [post="103097"][/post]​



doesn't promash work out the pot extract when all the other figures are put in?


----------



## ozbrewer (17/1/06)

actually im not to sure i haveent tried it that way


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/1/06)

I just tried it and it does, makes it nice and easy


----------



## ozbrewer (17/1/06)

arrr yes it does, thanks AQ


still dont beleave 1037


----------



## dane (7/12/06)

This is the discussion topic for article: Powells Malt Specs


----------

